# Donde conseguir láminas de hierro silicio en Lima-Peru ?



## Dniel (Jun 7, 2010)

Buenas:
Recurro a este foro av er si alguien me hecha una mano con esto, estoy en la produccion de transformadores y por tal motivo busco laminas de hierro silicoso para su produccion en Lima-Peru alguien me podria indicar algun punto de venta, (no quiero dar la impresion de flojeo pero he googleado mucho y me aparecen cosas raras o como q lo puedo buscar yo he googleado con nombres como estos: chapa magnetica para transdormadores, laminas de hierro silicoso,laminas de acero al silicio( me aparecen una bobinas q no es lo q busco solo me serviria pra la parte externa del transformador o sea para la cubierta o carcaza o como lo queramos llamar) gracias por la ayuda).


----------



## zopilote (Jun 7, 2010)

Las laminas para transformadores se dicen chapas de hierro-silicio, chapa de grano orientado o simplemente chapas para transformadores.   Lo de pedirlo como laminas te mandan a los que venden  para otros menesteres como talleres de metal mecanica. Quieres un proveedor con buenos precios o solo para consultarles si te puede vender chapas al silicio.


----------



## Dniel (Jun 7, 2010)

Lo que busco es proveedores con buenos precios y saber de que espesores comercializan ya que algunas son mas finas y algunas mas gruesas o si lo venden por rollos como las planchas bobinadas que usan en los pequeños talleres de metal mecanica que tiene uso domestico(...q sirve para hacer puertas, carcazas,etc:confused seria una buena opcion


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola.

Haz ido a Paruro, o las Malvinas, donde rebobinan transformadores y pregunta por láminas de transformador. Tal vez ellos te pueden decir donde puedes obtener las láminas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dniel (Jun 8, 2010)

Mira yo conozco aquellos sitios pero el inconveniente es que ellos te venderan al precio de cualquier cliente lo que busco es un proveedor con precios al por mayor.
Se que en aquellos sitios te venden pequeñas cantidades y a precios no acequibles para lo que uno tiene pensado hacer.Ej: llega un motor viejo ellos lo venden al comerciante de las malvinas, y ahora... ellos te venden el silicoso a un precio mas caro para sacar su ganancia que es lo mas logico que nadie trabaja pan por pan y asi se encarece. Lo que busco es comprar aproximadamente unas 5 toneladas y no pequeños kilos, pero nose donde hallarlos ya que este material es caro aunque ahora el precio de esto ha sufrido una caida fuerte. 
En todo caso los que no tenga idea de esto y puedan darme una mano en su fabricacion adelante porque estoy viendo como hacerlo ya se que algunos me diran que es muy dificil pero vamos que no voy a parar hasta conseguirlo gracias de todas maneras por la ayuda y espero que sigan aportando mas agradezco la gentileza de cada uno de ustedes pero esto de la fabricaion lo dejo como ultimo recurso prefiero comprarlo.


----------



## materiales (Mar 21, 2011)

puedes conseguirlas en www.promelsa.com.pe o http://www.promelsa.com.pe/marca.asp?id_marca=HSIN&saldos=


----------



## kikin37 (Jul 13, 2012)

Gracias amigo ya consegui la direccion para comprar al por mayor.


----------

